# Thinking of dubai



## Samjarmin (Apr 17, 2013)

Im currently employeed and living in england, but i have about £7500 debt from credit cards and bank charges from when i was a student, and now that i have a fulltime job the payments each month are steep and im wanting to get out of debt asap. Iv heard from many people that dubai and certain middle eastern countries are great places to work and make quite a bit of money. I basically wondered if its possible to have a temporary contract like no longer than 3 or 4 months and earn enough to pay this off? I know it probably sounds like a ridiculous idea but iv heard so many stories about well paid jobs etc. i have the usual qualifications like GCSE's and A levels and im also a registered and practising Operating Department Practitioner (ODP). Not all countries recognise ODP's and its only paid 21K a year in the UK so i dont know if it would be well paid even if they did have ODP's in dubai. But im open to any kind of job if its well paid and helps me to get rid of my debt quickly. 
Thanks in advance for any help given


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Whether your quals/experience count will be the key factor. I have no idea about that field but someone else here will do. Working in another field is very unlikely to be an option. 

If you get a job in your current field the general rule in most industries is circa London salary tax free in somewhere where the costs of living are (some will argue but I've been checking recently) a lot less than London. That might mean it takes a little longer than you hope. 

Street aren't lined with gold n'all that. 

Make sure you visit b4 commiting unless you've spent time already.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello Samjarmin,

Firstly, temporary roles are very rare indeed.

Secondly and more importantly the tax free salary is the attractive part! 

If you do manage to find a temporary role and later return to the UK I hope you realise that you will be taxed on your overseas income upon your return to the UK.

Combined with the high cost of living in Dubai you may well find yourself worse off!

I would seriously give it much more thought.

Good luck!


----------



## Bostin (Jan 21, 2013)

You need to do your home work on the tax position as mentioned above.

Also, it's not good enough to come out for 12 months, the key is to be non-res for a whole tax year - they're different


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

First off you should write (not phone) to your debtors, explain the situation and agree a reduced payment plan. With regards to the bank charges they may actually reduce them while the CC's may stop charging interest. Obviously you won't be able to use your CC but I'm guessing they are maxed out anyway. The important point is to suggest or work with a payment plan you can actually afford and stick too. High street banks and major card issuers are surprisingly quite helpful especially as 7500 isn't that much in the grand scheme of things. You just need to write so you get a decision maker rather than a monkey in a call centre that can't make any desicion. 

Contact your CAB if you need help with writing the letter but they'll be overrun these days.


----------

